# Royal Canine puppy food



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

I just got my pup Royal Canine puppy food specifically for german shepherd puppies... is it a good brand?? He seems to like it.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

My pups liked the Maxi breed better than the German shepherd brand. If he is eating, stick with it. You will hear a bunch of folks on here tell you it isn't any good, its expensive, the ingredient are crap, blah, blah, blah. Most of that comes from reading the label and not understanding or appreciating the research behind the product. If your dog eats it, does well on it, and you can afford it, I would keep using it.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Madisonmj97 said:


> I just got my pup Royal Canine puppy food specifically for german shepherd puppies... is it a good brand?? He seems to like it.


Its a marketing ploy and not good food. The Poodle formula is a lot cheaper. Pretty much all the formulas have the same ingredients. Its equivalent to Doritos with by products.



Home Royal Canin USA / Products / Products / Dog Products / BREED HEALTH NUTRITION? / German Shepherd Puppy - Royal Canin

Home Royal Canin USA / Products / Products / Dog Products / BREED HEALTH NUTRITION? / Poodle Puppy - Royal Canin

Royal Canin Breed-Specific Puppy Food | Review and Rating


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

This is another good read

Royal Canin Says… | Truth about Pet Food


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

You will probably get 1000 different answers here, food is a really hot topic that readers love to give their opinions on- No comment on Royal Canin from me- if you are interested in evaluating dog foods for yourself, I will recommend dogfoodadvisor.com. Excellent food reviews with the facts and numbers needed for evaluation. Period. IMHO, BOB


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

For some reason, I've always had my puppies on Royal Canin when they were pups but never continue with it. I think there are better kibble available, but all depends on your finances and whether you want to go with grain free or a particular protein.


----------

